# Thread title page repeated.



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2013)

I've noticed in the Modelling, Group Build section, that the first (title) page of each thread is repeated as the first post of the last page. Is this just a new 'feature', or a glitch of some sort?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 24, 2013)

it is a feature, but i am in the process of tweaking the template for the other pages. so that it is a slimed down version of the first post. since the first post in the group build is static and contains info on the build. I feel it would be useful to replicate across all pages.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree horse. Sometimes you have to scroll back to know what the topic is all about. This would cut in the IO traffic, I guess


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 24, 2013)

yea, not every forum, but in the modeling section the first post is the most important. so, for me it's nice to have that reference as the post grows


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)

True.


----------



## javlin (Oct 24, 2013)

horseUSA said:


> it is a feature, but i am in the process of tweaking the template for the other pages. so that it is a slimed down version of the first post. since the first post in the group build is static and contains info on the build. I feel it would be useful to replicate across all pages.


Alot of good work going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation David, and it's a great idea - saves a lot of time, especially for the judges. Thanks again.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 24, 2013)

Great Idea. Thanks Horse


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2013)

Noticed this last night and think it's a great idea. Thought at first a whole bunch of posts got deleted but figured it out after a minute or so.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)

Can only agree, a damn good idea!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll second that!


----------

